# Bad Breath



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Since Vs are short haired they hardly ever smell bad. but Maisy has really bad breath! I have seen chew toys that are suppose to help and even have a finger tooth brush! her teeth and gums are perfectly healthy but we are starting to wonder if we should take her to the vet. Any advice is great!
Thanks again!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I put mint leaves in Sam's food sometimes.
Smell may come from stomach I think.


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks datacan, we actually bought a small mint plant at the store today. I tryed to give her two small leaves and the little stinker wouldn't even chew them she just spit them out! We still have hopes there are actually three leaves in her food bowl right now..................


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi there,
I will try the mint leaves. 
I have tried brushing her teeth. She loves it - however, not really effective. Just bought an over -priced mouth spray from the pet shoppe. Will let you know if it works.

At my last vet appt, I was told that the bad breathe may be related to her losing baby teeth, food choice and not enough water. I was also told that it is normal, however, if it persists ... then mention it again at my next vet appt.
Have a great night.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Coco,

How old is your girl? As your vet said, puppies get absolutely disgusting breath when they're about to lose a tooth--sort of like garbage. It goes away once they're done! Could definitely explain why brushing isn't helping right now.


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Redrover,
She is 19 weeks old, and so lovely!
Coco


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

She is having teething breath. We went through the same thing with Ruby. It was really bad for a few weeks and then it got better. At 9 months now - her breath is fine. Hang in there!


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Okay, Brooklyn's at this point now...the teething breath is absolutely horrible!!!


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

Lucy had that same problem when she was teething. Then it was fine for awhile. Now we are back to bad breath this past week. We thought she had lost all her teeth, she is 6.5 months old.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm so happy to find this forum. My Vizsla is 5 1/2 months old and her breath is terrible! It smells like a combination of blood & fish. She also goes through periods when she doesn't want to eat.

I was sure it was all due to teething and now this confirms it. 

Looking forward to better breath in a few months.


----------



## Flin (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm so glad I read this today!! Hawkeye has had terrible breath lately and I was worried about stomach, or gastrial issues. We're on the sofa right now and you can smell his terrible breath while he chews his bone! Hopefully teething is quick! haha


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Raw chicken necks or chicken frames are really good for curing teething breath. The little bones get into all the gunk around the loose tooth as well as the flesh and bones working the baby teeth, which tends to assist in the teething process and encourages the old ones out.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I can confirm that Sadie's bad breath went away at about 7 months - and has never returned. 

Clearly just a teething issue.


----------

